# Practice and Billing Manager reloacting to the North Atlanta area......



## allisonkirsch (Oct 2, 2012)

I have over 12 years of experience in the medical field as Practice and Billing Manager of a multi physician, multi specialty medical practice in Central New Jersey.  I am currently looking to relocate my family to the North Atlanta area, specifically Cumming, GA within the next couple of months.  Currently I am solely responsible for all aspects of medical coding and billing.  My billing knowledge includes primary care, internal medicine, cardiology, inpatient hospital, nursing home and home visits.  Since I am initially primary care from ages 13 to 100, my office sees and preforms many procedures in house.    I am extremely passionate about my career.  I am currently studying to obtain my CPC in December of 2012 where I plan to extend my knowledge for the upcoming CPT-10 transition.  I am loyal, dedicated and eager to hold a position where I can share my knowledge.  I am a quick and determined learner.  I would like to be a part of a company where I can challenge and grow my career in medical  coding and billing.  I am open to telecommute or be office based full time.  I would appreciate any leads that would help me find a position prior to my move.   Please feel free to review my cover letter and resume below.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!

Allison J. Kirsch
1501 Alpine Trail
Neptune, New Jersey 07753
732.774.6695 or 732.822.3682
allison.kirsch@yahoo.com


Dear Hiring Manager,

	I was interested to see your job posting and I would like to learn more about this opportunity.  I currently serve as Practice and Billing Manager for a busy multi-physician, multi-specialty medical practice in Central New Jersey, where I supervise a team of 10 employees and coordinate all office functions.  My strengths in improving office systems and building a top-performing clerical team have earned repeated commendations and formal recognition from the company owners.  I am currently living in New Jersey where I am in the process of relocating my family to the area within the next few weeks.  I am looking to explore my careers options prior to my move.  I will be available at any time to speak on the phone and would be willing to coordinate a time to travel so we could meet in person.

	Your company would benefit from my administrative and managerial skills.  I am dedicated, loyal and extremely passionate about my career.  I can offer your business a variety of my skills to include:

*Over ten plus years of experience leading front and back office administration and serving as a trusted assistant to senior executives.

*Well-honed office management skills, including hiring and supervising clerical staff; scheduling, calendaring and event planning; reports and administering records management systems.

* The ability to anticipate executive needs, follow systems through all details and tactfully handle sensitive situations and computer proficiency, including Medical Manager Practice Management, Cerner EHR, Practice Fusion EHR, All and Sure Scripts E-prescribing systems, Microsoft Word, Excel and PowerPoint and Quick Books.

* Currently registered for ICD-10 certification, where I am learning to become a AHIMA Certified ICD-10 trainer.

	I am confident that I would be a great asset to organize and manage your business.  If you agree that my qualifications and passion for your company would make a strong addition to your team, please feel free to contact me at 732.822.3682 or email at allison.kirsch@yahoo.com to set up a meeting.  Thank you for your time in this matter and I look forward to hearing from you.

Yours truly,

Allison J. Kirsch


1501 Alpine Trail
Neptune, New Jersey 07753
732.774.6695
	732.822.3682-mobile
allison.kirsch@yahoo.com
Allison J. Kirsch
Objective	A dedicated medical practice and billing manager with proficient managerial skills, interested to work with a renowned medical institution to utilize my professional experience, leadership and knowledge of all aspects of the healthcare business in an effective manner.
Experience	April 2000-Present	Anthony & Marianne Sahar M.D.s. P.A.
Long Branch, New Jersey
Medical Practice and Billing Manager
	Solely responsible for all posting and coding of charges for all office, hospital, house call, nursing home, ultrasound and cardiac procedures.
	Responsible for accounts receivable, denials, appeals, revenue cycle management for all practice healthcare providers.
	Review and develop management reports for collections, cash allocation and billing reconciliation. 
	Prepare and review all monthly A/R analysis reports to include monthly and annual revenue reconciliation and financial statements.
	Review payments, fee schedules and refunds for proper reimbursement and or collections.  Generate and correct error reports insuring claim accuracy for proper submission.
	Serve as primary point of contact for, and liaison between patients, administrative staff, physicians and technicians to facilitate proper lines of communication and expedient problem resolutions.
	Extensive knowledge of ICD-9/ICD-10, HCPS II and CPT coding.  Assign appropriate CPT/ICD 9-10 modifier codes for all professional services in compliance with Medicare, Medicaid, Worker's Compensation, Motor Vehicle Accidents and all third party payers.
	Strong knowledge of state and government related legislation and compliance requirements relating to all claims management regarding planning and implementing policies and procedures governing revenue cycle management and department interactions with practice, insurance carriers, patients and operational functions.
	Liable for all Accounts Payable and Receivable including payroll for multiple businesses as well as practice owners personal accounts.  Extensive knowledge in Quick Books to pay all vendors and oversee all banking transactions to include daily deposits, monthly and yearly financial reports.
	In charge of maintaining all physicians and staffing schedules in addition to supervising, training, coaching, delegating, and assessing performance on a staff totaling 10 employees.
	Accountable for hiring of employees and implementing proper code of conduct, HIPPA compliance and policy and procedures of practice.
	Administrator of all human resource issues including medical insurance, dental insurance, and 401k benefits to include all contract negotiation with vendors.
	Proficient in the Medical Manger Practice Management System now part of Vitera Healthcare Solutions.  Trained in Cerner, All Scripts and Care 360 EHR/EMR.  Implementer and Practice administrator of Practice Fusion EHR.  Teacher to all staff regarding all client software training to include EHR/EMR, implementation and conversions. Educated to access all insurance carriers via Navinet, Care Core National, American Imaging Management and CAQH.
	Liable for multi physician credentialing and re credentialing, renewing and or establishing all physician medical malpractice insurance, professional licensing and all state and federal corporate compliance. 
	Familiar with all insurance guidelines pertaining to authorizations or notifications.  Educated with current guidelines and instructional points pertaining to conversion and implementation for change over and CMS Medicare incentive programs to include projections for businesses to receive all eligible government allowable monies such as physician incentives and or meaningful use protocol.  
	Current member of AAPC.  Pending CPC Certification December 2012.
	January 2012-present                                      Kenexa, Inc.
Wayne, Pennsylvania

Independent Consultant

• Off site writer and test reviewer for all healthcare related topics.  Recruited to develop and publish assessment administration application test for establishments.  


Education	1994-1996                      Brookdale Community College Lincroft, New Jersey
	                              Associates Degree in Business Administration and
                                      Healthcare Management

1996-1997                         Monmouth Vocational Practical Nursing 
                                           Neptune, NJ
•                                         Practical Nursing Degree received



References available by request


----------

